
Ask HN: Wouldn't the US military be able to handle the surge of Covid cases? - phenkdo
The US Military seems to have both the means &amp; training to handle a rapid surge in cases. Why isn&#x27;t the national guard or even the US Army being deployed to at least triage before routing to healthcare facilities?
======
PaulHoule
The other day I saw Governor Cuomo speaking to audience of soliders at the
Javits center who were setting up a field hospital.

Hospital ships are also going to NYC and LA to add some capacity as well.

There also is the VA which offers medical services to veterans, both for
injuries they get at war, but also other conditions. My Uncle Norman was a
marine who served in Korea and he received excellent care for ALS in the last
few years of his life from the VA.

They are doing what they can, but it's still a difficult problem because a
person affected by the new virus doesn't just require a ventilator, but could
require a ventilator for two weeks.

------
standardUser
They are, there are plenty of recent news articles about this. Trump has
generally been very slow to bring the full force of the federal government to
bear on this crisis, but he is acting, as are the states.

